
Show HN: CoDiff 0.2 - jtsiskin
Hello, everyone! We posted on HackerNews a couple of weeks ago debuting CoDiff (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19593637" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19593637</a>), a productivity tool centered around your code. Since then, we’ve received a lot of useful feedback from the community that we have integrated with our product.<p>Now, even as an individual, CoDiff (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CoDiff.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CoDiff.com</a>) can boost your productivity by notifying you as soon as your local changes conflict with upstream commits. 
Conversely, if you do not see a conflict marker on your files within CoDiff, you can rest assured that you will be able to push or pull without any merge conflicts -- guaranteed.<p>In addition, we’ve fixed all of the cross-platform bugs that were reported to us - again, thank you everyone for your feedback!<p>We’d love if you could give our product a try and submit feedback right here, within CoDiff itself, or by emailing us at support@codiff.com.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CoDiff.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CoDiff.com</a>
======
azhenley
The Show HN rules disallow re-posts such as this.

 _New features and upgrades ( "Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok._

I can’t imagine that a few weeks is enough time to implement a major overhaul.

